# Which pokemon would you like to be? Which Pokemon would you hate to be?



## David12 (Apr 12, 2011)

If you could be any pokemon in real life, what pokemon would you be, and why.I'd like to be Flareon, he's my favorite Pokemon and he's just fresh as a mothatrucker. I would personally hate being jynx becauses ugly poke.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd love to be an imposter ditto. That'd be awesome, turning into things and freaking people out.

Personally, I'd hate to be a muk or garbador. They stink. =/


----------



## Brisk (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd love to be anything that can fly (yes, even Golurk) because I'm kinda geeky about it but one day I'd like to fly. 8D

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I don't wanna be Phione because no one likes it and it's useless. :(


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2011)

Like? Dragonite, of course! It can fly~! It can walk~! It can swim~! It's an ATV! And who cares about the cold places anyway. Or Ditto, for the same reason.

Dislike? Oh, a multitude of things. But the most is probably something where I really couldn't move...hmm...Being a Geodude would be pretty inconvenient, as well as a Bonsly or Sudowodo.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 12, 2011)

Like: Roselia, Vaporeon, Magcargo or Articuno.
Dislike: Pinsir, Muk, Hitmonlee, Graveler, Beldum, Slakoth, Paras... And other ones which are ugly, have bad abilities, too many weaknesses, and stuff like that.
Edit: And the ones that can only be male, because I am a girl.
I would also like to be Suicune (the opposite of Muk, isn't it?).


----------



## hyphen (Apr 12, 2011)

Chandelure or Jirachi.

Just read the dex entries.

I would HATE to be a Garbador.


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 12, 2011)

You _want_ to sleep for a thousand years at a time?

Anyway, I would like be a Ledian because it's multi-armed, decently tall, and able to fly. It'd also be cool to be a Lati because they can also fly, have psychic powers, and can take the shape of humans if I need to blend into society.

Now, that's an interesting question about what I'd hate to be. I don't like Gothitelle at all, so it would be quite jarring to become. I also probably wouldn't want to be most quadrupeds (six legged is fine). Can't think of much else.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2011)

Like: Jirachi, Shinx, Litwick, Ralts, and Ditto, because they are all kawaii and grow up to be strong~ (except Ditto)
Dislike: Pretty much anything else. Especially bugs.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, I'd like to be either dog-like or vaguely humanoid (gardevoir), or maybe Farfetch'd. I'd guess my choices would be Farfetch'd, Houndour, or Magmortar or Electivire. Or maybe a Kingler or Pinsir because then I can throw things.

Garbodor is a no for me, but I can't really think of a Pokémon I'd absolutely hate to be at the moment. Maybe Voltorb because it has no limbs. Then again, I'd be able to zap people.


----------



## Darksong (Apr 13, 2011)

I would like to be almost any Pokémon. Being anything other than a human would be cool. In that way, I would hate to be any Pokémon that is overly humanoid... especially Machop/Machoke/Machamp. ...Actually, Machop might be fine, because it has a cute little tail, but pretty much anything human-looking, I would dislike.

On the other hand, I would like to be any canine or feline Pokémon, but especially a bird. Perhaps with the Tangled Feet ability... like Pidgeotto? It looks like Doduo and Dodrio can have Tangled Feet when you get them from the Dream World, and since they can fly _and_ run (I love running) then I think that Doduo would work best for me.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 13, 2011)

I would like to be a ditto, serperior, weavile, zangoose... all because they are my favorite pokemon. (Well, except ditto, but transforming into other pokemon is a brilliant idea)

I would not like to be... METAPOD or KAKUNA. Unless I had a trainer, I would be like Joe Bonham from Johnny Got His Gun for the rest of my miserable life.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd love to be a Poochyena/Mightyena. Growlithe and Vulpix would be cool too, although I don't think they suit me as much. So Poochyena/Mightyena it is!

As for what I'd not like to be... anything genderless (including Legendaries) or based on an inanimate object. Especially Garbador and that ice cream one I always forget the name of. I hate those. Oh and definitely not Sawk, Throh, or Machoke/Machamp/any Fighting-type with muscles and that is all ugly and overly humanoid.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 13, 2011)

I would most certainly enjoy the pleasure of being a Magikarp - I would hold a rather excellent view of the world through a demeanour of placid simplicity, whilst understanding the factor of one day metamorphosing into a rather horrific dragon creature.

I would most certainly not enjoy the pleasure of being a Magikarp as I would simply stagnate at the bottom of a pool akin to an idea in one's mind simply not manifesting physically. I shall simply hope that pool is not Lake Valor.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 14, 2011)

I would love to be either:
1) houndoom
2) darumaka
Or 3) skitty( and I am not afraid to admit I am a guy and would love to be skitty)

Least favorite:
Hmmm I guess bunneary cuz the evolved for is to girly for me but in the game it is a good normal type to have.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 16, 2011)

I want to be a Gengar! It'd be so much fun terrorizing people on a daily basis! But I'd hate to be a Luvdisc, they suck like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 16, 2011)

Alxprit said:


> You _want_ to sleep for a thousand years at a time?.



I don't get enough sleep.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 16, 2011)

Whimsicott. FLUFF4EVA


----------



## Phantom (Apr 16, 2011)

There are soo many I wouldn't want to be, including the charmander series, mainly because, well how would you like your tail to be on fire constantly?

I think I'd like to be a legendary, like maybe Diagla, it'd be so cool to control time.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 16, 2011)

Like: Snorlax. Mainly because I already laze around most of the day, only waking up for food. Also, It'd be awesome to dance as a Snorlax, as evidenced by Pokemon Snap.

Dislike: The Grimer family. A living pile of sludge does not sound like my idea of a good time. Also most Bug types, simply because I'd be paranoid of being nabbed by one of those pesky Bug Catchers.


----------



## Lili (Apr 17, 2011)

I would absolutely hate to be any Poison-type.  I mean, think about it.  Especially Toxicroak or something.  Whatever you touch becomes poisoned... there'd be no way you could have friends or be intimate with anybody.  It'd suck so bad.


----------



## Rainbowtail (Apr 18, 2011)

I would love to be any bird pokemon that actually can fly, not ones like Doduo.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

Squirtle, by all obviousness. I would really hate to be a Grimer.


----------



## Lili (Apr 20, 2011)

I would really like to be a Sawk.  I mean, it's strong, and pretty damn sexy.

I would absolutely hate to be a Shelmet.  It's pretty much useless and hard to evolve unless you meet some who's willing to trade a Karrablast.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd like to be a Gengar, because she's powerful, can learn different kinds of moves, can mess with people's dreams, and frighten people. Lurking in the shadows would be fun >=)

Well, there are many Pokémon I'd love to be, but Gengar is the first that comes to mind =p

I'd hate to be... I don't know, something slow. Nosepass? Or Solosis, in its little bubble with no limbs... it's cute, but just no =x
EDIT: I'd hate to be Slugma. Slow, and it needs to remain heated. How does it sleep? 0-o


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 21, 2011)

Rainbowtail said:


> I would love to be any bird pokemon that actually can fly, not ones like Doduo.


Yes, he can fly. I should know, he was a main 'mon in my HG.

As for what I'd want to be, Victini. It would be amazing to have limitless energy inside me all the time.

And for who I wouldn't want to be... Zweilous. I would despise having my arch rival as my opposite head.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lili said:


> I would absolutely hate to be any Poison-type.  I mean, think about it.  Especially Toxicroak or something.  Whatever you touch becomes poisoned... there'd be no way you could have friends or be intimate with anybody.  It'd suck so bad.


You could get intimate with other Poison-types... But yes, I don't like those Poison-types either.


----------



## Dar (Jul 29, 2011)

if this is considered bumping, then im sorry. anyway the pokemon iwould like to be is just about any dark type. especially *gets out list* Absol(obviouslly)  Darkrai or Zoroark. I like those ones because they all have special powers. Absol can predict the future(probably), Darkrai can control peoples dreams, and Zoroark is the master of Illusions. I have alot of pokemon that i would *NOT* like to be. the Grimer and Trubbish lines, because im a clean freak. Im not a neat freak, but i do like clean. Also I would not like to be any Johto pokemon, exept Tyranitar. I just say that because they're all just to cute.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 2, 2011)

Love to Be; Litwick line, Charmander line, Ralts line, Marill, Seel line, Pachirisu, Buneary line, Shellos line, Togepi, Togetic, Chinchou, Lugia, Celebi, Mew, Victini, Articuno, Cresselia, Latias, Reshiram, Keldeo, Meloetta, any dragon type. 

Hate to be; Single Poison types, Zekrom, Arceus, Dialga, Palkia, others.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 2, 2011)

As for what Pokemon I'd like to be, I'd say a Wartortle, because they have a ridiculous lifespan and I'm fairly fond of them. Having working hands is also a plus. Whimsicott would be a pretty cool option, too. Legendary-wise, I'd say Mew due to it being the Mary-Sue of the Pokemon world; c'mon, it has an almost limitless moveset, it's capable of transforming into any Pokemon, and it's adorable to boot. 

 I'd hate to be something that doesn't have opposable thumbs or decent substitute for them; I'm much too fond of drawing to give that up.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 3, 2011)

I, for one, would rather enjoy being a Muk or Garbodor. But this is me. Those or Hypno, Drifblim, or any of the other multitudes of pokemon I like.

Dislike you say? Hmm, well probably Jynx or Ratatata or something like one of those.


----------



## Tails (Aug 13, 2011)

*PoKéMoN!*

*I would like to be* a Starmie or Joltik. Both are very powerful PoKéMoN with a more than reasonable appearance. Hell, I'll throw in Nidoking/Nidoqueen too! *I would not like to be* a Mankey/Primeage (or any monkey PoKéMoN) or Fearow...


----------



## Ever (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd like to be a Ditto.

I would HATE to be a Diglett. (No limbs?!)


----------



## Tails (Aug 13, 2011)

Everglider said:


> I'd like to be a Ditto.
> 
> I would HATE to be a Diglett. (No limbs?!)


I wonder what they look like underneath all that dirt... >>


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 13, 2011)

Everglider said:


> I'd like to be a Ditto.
> 
> I would HATE to be a Diglett. (No limbs?!)


It's still better than being a metapod/kakuna


----------



## Zapi (Aug 14, 2011)

Mew! Not only is it adorable and one of my favorite legends, but it also learns Transform, meaning I could technically be any Pokémon I wanted! :D Being any ghost-type would be cool though.

I'd really hate to be Stunfisk.


----------



## Ever (Aug 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Zapi*
> _Mew! Not only is it adorable and one of my favorite legends, but it also learns Transform, meaning I could technically be any Pokémon I wanted! :D Being any ghost-type would be cool though._


Yes! changing my answer to Mew because Mew is cuter than Ditto.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 16, 2011)

Y'know, I actually wouldn't mind being a Grimer or Muk.  They're like the poor man's Ditto: they can't actually mimic others, but they can slide into anywhere, and they never have to worry about taking a bath.  I wouldn't be one for preference, though; I'd ideally pick Hitmonchan (fists of fury!), Gengar (spooooooky), or Mewtwo (I like the classic angsty Poke-Sue).

I wouldn't want to be anything too inanimate, like Voltorb or whatever the new one is that's literally made of garbage.  (Slime is fine, but garbage is icky!)  I'd also shy away from any of the newer generations, as I don't know them as well.


----------



## Charikachu (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd love to be Dragonite  

I'd hate to be Quilfish, people will forget my existance


----------



## Karousever (Aug 20, 2011)

I would absolutely love being Mew. I would love being a lot of guys, but since Mew can be them too, well, exactly. I mean, I'm a guy, and Mew is pink..but I don't care because I love Mew anyway! :D
But, others I would enjoy: Raichu, Cyndaquil, Throh, Blaziken, Alakazam, just to name a few.
Hate: Garbodor, voltorb, any of the cocoon pokemon (metapod, kakuna, silcoon or cascoon) Either being nasty or unable to move around is unappealing to me.


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd hate to be Cubchoo. I already can't stand the post-nasal drips I seem to get every year.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd be a Lucario. All the way. 

It'd suck to be a Snorlax. I hate sleep. Waste of time.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 21, 2011)

Love to be:Lucario
Hate to be:Any in the Torchic family


----------



## Nom-Punch (Aug 22, 2011)

Sawk, just because I watched the episode where Kenyan battles Iris, that thing is awesome

I'd hate to be a grimer, filthy polluting piece o shit


----------



## Raptor (Aug 27, 2011)

I'dm like to be any bird, really. Maybe Staraptor or Braviary. Both are badass.

Aaaand I'd hate to be any slow, groundbound Pokémon. Like Diglett. No, no wait, Diglett's alright. They have phallistic value, but uh, something like a Golem.


----------



## CJBlazer (Nov 28, 2011)

I would love to be a Houndoom. I would commit suicide if I was a Magikarp that had an EverStone attached to it.


----------

